# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  cnc 5 trục

## Quach Viet Hai

Tình hình là em định nghiên cứu con cnc phay 5 trục cở nhỏ... bác nào có bản vẽ hay thông tin về cái máy chia sẽ kinh nghiệm cho em với. em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Tình hình là em định nghiên cứu con cnc phay 5 trục cở nhỏ... bác nào có bản vẽ hay thông tin về cái máy chia sẽ kinh nghiệm cho em với. em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.


không phải do đi vừa đi nhậu về nói phét chứ tình hình này 5 năm nữa bạn mới nắm hết công nghệ để làm nó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  có gì không phải bỏ quá :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GORLAK

> không phải do đi vừa đi nhậu về nói phét chứ tình hình này 5 năm nữa bạn mới nắm hết công nghệ để làm nó  có gì không phải bỏ quá


làm thì đc nhưng vận hành trơn tru nó mới khó bác ơi

----------


## khangscc

Kể chuyện đêm khuya: có ông phú hộ kia gia đình giàu có, một hôm nghe bạn bè nói bên đức có cái ngoái 5 trục làm đc nhiều thứ thế là ông quất về luôn. Về ông ngồi ông nhìn nó, ông bảo sao mày nói làm đc nhiều việc lắm mà sao về với tao mày không nhúc nhích đc vậy. Hết

----------


## ktshung

Bác đã rành 3, 4 trục chưa cái đã

----------


## CKD

Không chuyện gì là không thể.. nhưng làm gì để biến điều không thể thành có thể mới là khó.
Vấn đề đầu tiên là.. với vấn đề khó mà chỉ hỏi ngắn gọn trong một câu thế này thì có thể đoán là từ khó sẽ thành rất khó  :Big Grin: .

5 trục không có gì là quá cao siêu, trước kia vì nhiều vấn đề, nhất là công nghệ CAD/CAM nó chưa tới nên thành rất khó. Chứ hệ cơ thì vô tư.
Giờ đây CAD/CAM quá phát triển, bản quyền cũng dần hạ xuống, chưa nói vô vàn thuốc khắp mọi nơi. Nên việc tiếp cận dễ hơn rất nhiều.

Chưa nói giờ đây CNC controller ngày càng thông minh. Những chuyện trước đây chỉ có thể giải quyết bằng CAD/CAM giờ đây controller giành phần luôn. Giúp cho việc vần hành máy 5 trục nó đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Khái niệm tool offset giờ controller tự động tính toán, mô phỏng, tái tạo toolpath và chạy. Không phụ thuộc vào CAM như trước.

----------

cuong

----------


## biết tuốt

tài liệu để đọc thì đầy ra.............chợt liên tưởng sách làm giàu bán đầy đường mà thu phập bình quân của Việt Nam vẫn ". ngang lào hao hao băng la đét.... :Wink:

----------

h-d, khangscc, Trung Le

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> tài liệu để đọc thì đầy ra.............chợt liên tưởng sách làm giàu bán đầy đường mà thu phập bình quân của Việt Nam vẫn ". ngang lào hao hao băng la đét....


Bác gởi lên cho ae vài tài liệu với á. Nhìu mà ko trọng tâm nên hơi khó.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Quả thật với bác là.. ngoài các hướng dẫn của hãng ra.. chẵng có gì hết.
Máy 5 trục cũng từ nền tảng máy 3 trục mà hình thành. Vậy nên nếu hiểu máy 3 trục thì máy 5 trục có khác gì.

Tiếp nữa là nếu có thì cũng từ google mà ra, tiếng tây tiếng u là chính. Tiếng việt thì nhớ cũng có vài tài liệu dịch. Nhưng nếu đã đọc tiếng tây thì cần gì.. xem luôn tiếng tây cho nó nhiều ảnh.
Mà đã là từ google thì.. bác chủ tự tìm hiểu sẽ nhanh gọn & chủ động hơn. Cứ hỏi "5 axis CNC" là ra cả mớ, rồi từ từ ngâm cái mớ đó. Đến khi nào gặp vấn đề gì cụ thể nào không hiểu được thì lại hỏi vấn đề cụ thể. Chứ hỏi chung chung.. một câu rồi chờ trả lời từ A-Z thì chắc chẵng có ai trả lời vậy đâu.

----------


## khangscc

> tài liệu để đọc thì đầy ra.............chợt liên tưởng sách làm giàu bán đầy đường mà thu phập bình quân của Việt Nam vẫn ". ngang lào hao hao băng la đét....


Cho bác 1 vé, hôm nào em xuất bản quyển sách đầu tay: " Sách dạy ..." à mà thôi

----------


## hoangmanh

5 trục thì bác chủ tìm tài liệu secrets of 5 axis machining về ngâm cứu .

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cho bác 1 vé, hôm nào em xuất bản quyển sách đầu tay: " Sách dạy ..." à mà thôi


bác dạy diy cái dề  :Smile:  hay dạy làm giàu không khó  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Ấy ấy...làm 1 chương trình 5 trục để chạy cho 1 sản phẩm thôi là mấy "ổng" lấy chừng tiền triệu bỏ túi dòi...ai đâu mà share với úp tài liệu cho bác chủ tham khảo hehe.
Đấy là em chưa biết rõ dàn máy 5 trục mà bác chủ dự tính mần là DIY hay máy mua, nhưng em chắc chắn là chưa có phổ biến món 5 trục này trong thời gian tới đâu ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> Ấy ấy...l*m 1 chương trình 5 trục để chạy cho 1 sản phẩm thôi l* mấy "ổng" lấy chừng tiền triệu bỏ túi dòi...ai đâu m* share với úp t*i liệu cho bác chủ tham khảo hehe.
> Đấy l* em chưa biết rõ d*n máy 5 trục m* bác chủ dự t*nh mần l* DIY hay máy mua, nhưng em chắc chắn l* chưa có phổ biến món 5 trục n*y trong thời gian tới đâu ạ


Mấy bác lại khó khăn trong vấn đề chia sẽ t*i liệu rồi. Mấy bác biết rồi mấy bác giấu luôn không cho mấy bác khác phát triển. T*i liệu nhìu quá, bac thấy món n*o m* được được bác giới thiệu có gì ae góp ý.  :Smile:

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> Không chuyện gì l* không thể.. nhưng l*m gì để biến điều không thể th*nh có thể mới l* khó.
> Vấn đề đầu tiên l*.. với vấn đề khó m* chỉ hỏi ngắn gọn trong một câu thế n*y thì có thể đoán l* từ khó sẽ th*nh rất khó .
> 
> 5 trục không có gì l* quá cao siêu, trước kia vì nhiều vấn đề, nhất l* công nghệ CAD/CAM nó chưa tới nên th*nh rất khó. Chứ hệ cơ thì vô tư.
> Giờ đây CAD/CAM quá phát triển, bản quyền cũng dần hạ xuống, chưa nói vô v*n thuốc khắp mọi nơi. Nên việc tiếp c*n dễ hơn rất nhiều.
> 
> Chưa nói giờ đây CNC controller ng*y c*ng thông minh. Những chuyện trước đây chỉ có thể giải quyết bằng CAD/CAM giờ đây controller gi*nh phần luôn. Giúp cho việc vần h*nh máy 5 trục nó đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Khái niệm tool offset giờ controller tự động t*nh toán, mô phỏng, tái tạo toolpath v* chạy. Không phụ thuộc v*o CAM như trước.


Bác giới thiệu v*i cuốn t*i liệu cho ae tham khảo với. Sách thì đầy, ai cũng nói như thế. Quan trọng lat sách n*o trọng tâm chứ bác.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Làm gì có sách nào mà vô trọng tâm? Nếu bác tìm được, bác giới thiệu với.
Nghiên cứu công nghệ mà cứ hỏi rồi xin. Xong rồi trách móc giấu nghề.

Các bạn có biết để gọi là công nghệ thì nó thế nào? Nếu đơn giản chỉ đọc 1 cuốn sách, vào diễn đàn hỏi vài câu thì ai cũng thành chuyên gia hết.

Đừng nói ở VN, lên các diễn đàn tây âu mỹ gì cũng vậy thôi. Chẵng ai có free time hay đủ nhiệt huyết để mà ngồi đáp ứng một nhu cầu từ A-Z vậy.

Còn tài liệu à.. quả là có rất nhiều, mình cũng đọc rất nhiều. Nhưng bảo chỉ điểm thì biết gì mà chỉ? Quá trình toàn là hỏi google, xong đọc, xong lại hỏi. Làm gì có một cuốn sách hay tài liệu gì cụ thể đâu mà giấu với diếm.

----------


## Nam CNC

Em chỉ hỏi là bác đã rõ 3 trục chưa ? 4 trục chưa ? rõ và có kinh nghiệm chạy máy hay làm 2 loại máy này rồi thì mới bàn tiếp 5 trục với bác được.

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

[QUOTE=Nam CNC;88817]Em chỉ hỏi là bác đã rõ 3 trục chưa ? 4 trục chưa ? rõ và có kinh nghiệm chạy máy hay làm 2 loại máy này rồi thì mới bàn tiếp 5 trục với bác được.[/QUO
Nếu mà biết mấy 3,4 trục thì chắc em ko hỏi mấy bác đâu.. vì em hỏi thì em biết thế nào mấy bác cũng nói thế rồi... thời gian, tiền bạc em ko nhiều nên em làm lun 5 trục, chứ theo kiểu nghiên cứu từ từ lên thì chắc e không có thời gian đâu.  :Smile: 
sẳn bác cho em hỏi bác biết có chổ nào bán hộp giảm tốc harmonic ko á?  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

[QUOTE=Quach Viet Hai;88839]


> Em chỉ hỏi là bác đã rõ 3 trục chưa ? 4 trục chưa ? rõ và có kinh nghiệm chạy máy hay làm 2 loại máy này rồi thì mới bàn tiếp 5 trục với bác được.[/QUO
> Nếu mà biết mấy 3,4 trục thì chắc em ko hỏi mấy bác đâu.. vì em hỏi thì em biết thế nào mấy bác cũng nói thế rồi... thời gian, tiền bạc em ko nhiều nên em làm lun 5 trục, chứ theo kiểu nghiên cứu từ từ lên thì chắc e không có thời gian đâu. 
> sẳn bác cho em hỏi bác biết có chổ nào bán hộp giảm tốc harmonic ko á?


Hazz, chưa học bò sao lo học chạy được bác, cái j cũng phải từ dễ đến khó. Bác chưa học cộng trừ nhân chia mà nhảy vào tính tích phân, giai thừa, đạo hàm liệu bác tính nỗi không ?

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

[QUOTE=Bongmayquathem;88843]


> Hazz, chưa học bò sao lo học chạy được bác, cái j cũng phải từ dễ đến khó. Bác chưa học cộng trừ nhân chia mà nhảy vào tính tích phân, giai thừa, đạo hàm liệu bác tính nỗi không ?


mấy bác cũng từng có suy nghĩ làm con 3 trục mà thay dao tự động chưa á?  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì em cũng không trao đổi được , em cũng ít thời gian lắm , em không thể nào có đủ thời gian giải thích hay đưa ra nguyên lý và phương pháp làm máy 5 trục được . Bác này đúng nghĩa " đi tắt đón đầu "

----------


## biết tuốt

ây za 3 trục 4 trục chưa làm được đòi 1 phát lên nóc luôn  :Embarrassment:  may mà bác  luyện  cnc chứ mà luyện võ công chắc tẩu hỏa nhập ma ngay rồi à  :Embarrassment:   nội công thâm hậu như Đông Phương bất bại mà  luyện Quỳ hoa bảo điển Còn tèo nưa là keke

bác cũng có cía ham mê cũng là cái quý , hơn khối người cả đời chả có cái ham mê chó gì ngoài mấy cái bậy bạ , nếu quả thật bác mua tu thành chính quả thì chả có cách nào khác là bác phải có time , bác bảo bác không có time ? ok bác cần em lắp bán cho bác 1 con 5 trục  nhưng vận hành bác đi mà mò nhá  :Big Grin:  

muốn luyện cnc  đạt tuyệt kỹ 5 trục đụng nóc không cần ...thiến  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  chỉ cần luyện mấy tàng thư sau
1- Điện tử đại pháp toàn tập ( cỡ học sinh phổ thông , tốt hơn thì đại học đại cương- để biết cách mà sử dụng thiết bị điện)
2- - cơ khí đại pháp toàn tập  (cỡ thợ thấy bắt chước theo được , tốt hơn là sv đại cương , thấy vẽ theo được hiểu được- để biết cách mà  thiết kế phần cứng )
3 - mach3 Đại pháp   (có thể luyện của môn phái khác - để hiểu máy chạy ra sao)
4- software Đại pháp ( 1 số phần mềm vẽ ra hình dạng và xuất ra được G code , như inventor , solidworks , artcam , jd paint , powmil , mastercam...vv...  )

từ từ không tẩu hỏa nhá

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Đi tắt đón đầu không phải là không có khã năng thành công. Như các nhân vật kỳ tài trong tt Kim Dung ấy... kỳ duyên nếu có là luyện được. Nhưng kỳ duyên không chưa đủ, phải có tư chất nữa.

Kỳ duyên là...
Người hỏi không có đủ time & kiên nhẫn để đi từ từ. Vì thế người trả lời càng không có đủ time & kiên nhẫn để có thể chỉ hết từ A-Z.
Hỏi tài liệu không có thì bảo là giấu nghề... hãi thật. 

Diễn đàn là nơi công cộng. Không ai ép ai cho ai free cái gì. Mọi cái diễn ra trên đó đều là tuỳ tâm. Vậy nên lý gì hỏi không trả lời thì bị quy kết là ích kỷ, nhỏ nhen nhỉ?
Xin lỗi á! Mình mà bồ kết ai thì chưa kịp hỏi đã tự trả lời rồi, cái đó gọi là thích thì làm. Còn ngược lại thì hiểu rồi đó.

Tư chất là...
Kiến thức nền, cần cù chịu thương chịu khó.. mà cái này thì từ đầu đến giờ chưa thấy dấu hiệu nào.

PS! ATC (thay dao tự động) nó chẵng có liên quan gì đến cái vụ 3, 4, 5 axis cả. Cái đầu router cầm tay nó có trục nào đâu mà nó còn có quick tool change (một dạng của ACT, cơ cấu tháo lắp dao tự động).

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Luyến

bác chủ không có thời gian và tài chính để nghiên cứu thưc tế thì bác chủ nghiên cứu máy 3 trục 4 trục qua phần mềm cũng được :Smile: . đến khi bác chủ thành thạo rồi thì bác chủ tính tiếp làm con 5 trục sau cũng được mà. 
chứ bác chủ chưa gì đã đòi leo cao như vậy thì ăn nguyên 1 xà lan gạch đá là phải rồi.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nam CNC ơi, bác giúp em với. Nhà em có cái máy sát gạo bác ạ. Nó chạy điện 3pha. Mấy bác ở xã bảo là nhà em đăng kí dùng điện 3 pha nên chỉ dòng cho em có mỗi 3 sợi dây thôi bác ạ.
 Hu hu hu bác ơi em đắu dây cho cái máy sát thì nó chạy, nhưng mà em đấu 2 dây vào cái bóng đèn Rạng đông thì cứ bật là nó cháy.
Bác ui có cách chi mà khi bật máy thì đèn cũng sáng không hả bác ?
Bi chừ tối rồi. Em đang thắp đèn dầu để canh máy đây này hu hu hu. Tối thui bác ạ

----------


## tcm

> Bác Nam CNC ơi, bác giúp em với. Nhà em có cái máy sát gạo bác ạ. Nó chạy điện 3pha. Mấy bác ở xã bảo là nhà em đăng kí dùng điện 3 pha nên chỉ dòng cho em có mỗi 3 sợi dây thôi bác ạ.
>  Hu hu hu bác ơi em đắu dây cho cái máy sát thì nó chạy, nhưng mà em đấu 2 dây vào cái bóng đèn Rạng đông thì cứ bật là nó cháy.
> Bác ui có cách chi mà khi bật máy thì đèn cũng sáng không hả bác ?
> Bi chừ tối rồi. Em đang thắp đèn dầu để canh máy đây này hu hu hu. Tối thui bác ạ


Ơ cái ông này hay chửa? Đấu điện vào rồi bật lên thì nó phải cháy chứ không cháy làm sao sáng được.

----------


## Tuấn

> Ơ cái ông này hay chửa? Đấu điện vào rồi bật lên thì nó phải cháy chứ không cháy làm sao sáng được.


Bác đi chỗ khác để em khè lão Nam chơi. Hỏng hết bánh kẹo của em bây giờ ������

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy bác khéo lo xa.
Làm máy 5 trục thì thế nào mà chả ráp từ 3 lên 4 rồi lên 5. Học từ từ cũng xong mà  :Big Grin: . 
À mà vụ ATC em cũng chả bít liên quan chi với máy 5 trục nhưng có ATC vào thì giải quyết đc khối thứ linh tinh và chủ yếu là khoe hàng cho thơm mũi ạ hehehe

----------


## Gamo

> Tình hình là em định nghiên cứu con cnc phay 5 trục cở nhỏ... bác nào có bản vẽ hay thông tin về cái máy chia sẽ kinh nghiệm cho em với. em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.


Ở đây cũng có vài người làm rồi, nhưng theo mình biết thì mấy lão ấy tự xử chứ ko cần tài liệu gì đâu. Bác thích thì mang thùng bia qua nhà lão Nam Sờ Pín, lão ấy chỉ cho

Bài hướng dẫn của lão ấy đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...CNC-YES-WE-CAN

----------


## thucncvt

Tai sao không được ,Bác Hồ bảo được là được mà ,nhập nguyên 1 em mini về tha hồ mà ngâm cứu ,không chừng viết thành sách cho AE diy luôn 
http://www.pennybuying.com/hy-3040-c...all-screw.html

----------


## hung1706

Cái link trên là bán máy, ko biết có hỗ trợ phần mềm ko nhỉ bác thucncvt ?

----------


## secondhand

Bác chủ đây định làm Tề Thiên, cân 1 phát tận mây xanh. Tôi khuyên bác nên tìm Bồ Đề sư tổ đi! ở đây toàn là bồ .... câu  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> Bác chủ đây định làm Tề Thiên, cân 1 phát tận mây xanh. Tôi khuyên bác nên tìm Bồ Đề sư tổ đi! ở đây toàn là bồ .... câu


Tưởng gì, chứ 5 trục để quay bồ câu dễ ẹc hà cụ ơi. Như tui, tui chơi 10 trục lun cho nó lẹ.

Thấy ý tưởng của chủ thớt tự nhiên thấy mình dại, tự nhiên bỏ ra mấy năm cắm cuối đọc tùm lum, hỏi tà la, mua tè le, thức khuya dậy sớm (vụ dậy sớm này hên xui nè) tò mò tẳng mẳn từng viên bi. Vậy mà giờ chỉ mới còn loay hoay có 3 trục. Biết vậy, làm phát 5 trục lun cho lẹ ta?...!!....

----------

Trung Le

----------


## nhatson

coi cái clip cho thêm xung diy

----------


## nicowando

> Ở đây cũng có vài người làm rồi, nhưng theo mình biết thì mấy lão ấy tự xử chứ ko cần tài liệu gì đâu. Bác thích thì mang thùng bia qua nhà lão Nam Sờ Pín, lão ấy chỉ cho
> 
> Bài hướng dẫn của lão ấy đây
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...CNC-YES-WE-CAN


1 thùng bia có đủ lữa để truyền ko a Gà Mỡ :v....

----------


## hoangmanh

Mình thấy các bác thảo luận về máy cnc 5 trục xôm quá đâm ra cũng tò mò tập tành làm con máy 5 truc table table như thế này các bác ạ.
-khung máy 3 trục 

-và lắp thêm 2 trục ac


-tạo máy trên phần mềm vericut

-em đang nghiên cứu phần mềm IMSPOST để làm post cho máy mà tới chỗ này em bị vướng mắc không hiểu mong các cao thủ chỉ giúp giùm e với 

-với con máy 5 truc table table AC như của em thì 3 thông số trên mình cần phải đo như thế nào em xin cám ơn ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn cái khung máy bác vẽ em không ưa kết cấu trục Z như vậy , kết cấu đó bị giới hạn chiều cao phôi gia công , nhớ tính toán chiều cao phôi cao nhất , cộng với chiều dài dao dùng dài nhất cho cái phôi ấy , cộng với khoảng cách hở ra để còn dùng cơ lê xiết ốc, kiểu này lợi về độ cứng trục Z nhưng giới hạn độ cao gia công... Nói chung phải tính toán quỷ đạo quay phôi , tính tất tần tật yếu tố có thể xảy ra rồi sẽ tính ra được cao độ cái cột lú ra gá trục Z.

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## Gamo

> 1 thùng bia có đủ lữa để truyền ko a Gà Mỡ :v....


Mình nghĩ bác phải làm giống cua gái á: đẹp giai ko bằng chai mặt  :Wink:

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác Nam ơi chỉ em cách đo 3 thông số trên với .em lập trình cam trên creo 3.0  em đang bị bí chỗ này bác à

----------


## Nam CNC

em thú thật em tịt , em chỉ biết phần cơ khí thôi , phần mềm em thua , ngày trước ông anh em xài powermill chứ không có xài creo này nên càng thua luôn.

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## hoangmanh

E mới nghiên cứu lên có nhiều khái niệm còn không thông .bác là người đi trước có thể chỉ cho em một số điểm cần lưu ý không ạ . Khoảng cách từ tâm trục A tới tâm trục C đo theo 3 phương x y z em không hiểu bác à.

----------


## ktshung

Nói chung bác chủ cứ rành 3 trục đi đã, xong lên con 4 trục đồng thời, ngang đó bác đủ ngồi chiếu trên ở diễn đàn này rồi, rồi qua tây học tiếp 5 trục chứ em e các cụ ở đây khó có cụ nào tự làm nổi chứ đừng nói bác, hehehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cha ktshung phán như đinh đóng cột, tui nghĩ trong đây nhiều cao thủ lắm á.

Tùy mục đích mà xem có cần 5 trục hay ko. Như tui phay mạch chỉ cần 3 trục, mấy cha vọc đồ gỗ cần 4 trục. Còn 5 trục chắc chỉ có mấy cha chạy nữ trang chứ đám mạch in bọn tui cần gì 5 trục? Tuy nhiên đã thấy lão Nam CNC làm con phay cnc 5 trục, cánh tay robot thì nghe đám sinh viên khoe làm đề tài tốt nghiệp ùi.

Theo tui nghĩ thì phần cơ khí cho cnc 5 trục nhỏ không khó. Mà máy 5 trục mini cùi mía của TQ cũng ko đắt, khoảng 25tr là có 1 chú. Điều khiển nó mới chua.

----------


## ktshung

em đang mò 4 trục đồng thời mà thấy khó hơn gì rồi, phần cơ, điện không khó nhưng phần mềm mò muốn khùng, nghe 5 trục ớn, hehehe

----------


## Nam CNC

tâm trục A cách tâm trục C ??? Về nguyên tắc trục A có tâm là 1 đường , C có tâm là 1 đường , 2 đường này giao nhau thì ta có điểm đó là Zero .

-- Đa số do kết cấu cơ khí xoay to to nên không thể nào bố trí có khoảng hở lớn , trên trục C còn gá mâm xoay , eto.... nên lúc này phôi gá vào nó bay cao cao. Cái phần mềm nó đòi hỏi thông số theo mình suy luận đó là khoảng cách tâm của vật thể cần gia công với tâm của của máy 5 trục.

tâm của máy 5 trục nằm ở đâu ? là là điểm giao nhau của trục X, trục Y,truc Z , trục tâm A, trục tâm C . Cái điểm này rất khó xác định chính xác , việc xác định càng chính xác thì hình dáng và kích thước vật thể khi gia công càng chính xác theo. Nếu bạn hoangmanh có nghiên cứu máy 5 trục sẽ hiểu được điểm Zero nó nằm ở đâu liền , bằng cách nào xác định , nhưng bằng cách nào để biết nó chính xác bao nhiêu thì cần có dụng cụ.... mà cái này hơi nhiều tiền theo chính quy , còn theo cách cùi bắp của em thì cần phải có thước kep, đồng hồ so , 1 con dao siêu nhọn , 1 miếng sáp nữ trang , em có thề xác định được điểm đó với sai số ~0.01-0.02mm.


theo kết cấu máy bác hoangmanh chọn thì đa số tâm vật thể trùng hết với X=0 , Y=0, A=0, C=0 , chỉ có lệch Z mà thôi , lệch Z là bao nhiêu bác phải có được thông số đó bằng cách xác định khi import file 3D cần gia công vào phần mềm đó , cái flie đó nằm trong đường bao phôi mà mình đã định nghĩa từ ban đầu , cứ cho X, Y trùng với X và Y của hệ tọa độ , còn Z thì bị lệch 1 khoảng , thì khoảng đó bao nhiêu thì có con số cụ thế thì khai báo vào.  


Em diễn tả hơi khó hiểu nhưng đứng trước cái máy hay màn hình các bác sẽ dễ hiểu hơn , nhưng em nghĩ bác hoangmanh là phải hiểu hehehe , còn chưa hiểu thì cứ nghiên cứu tiếp.

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## Gamo

Thấy thiết kế 5 trục của mấy chú Tàu khá hay, phù hợp cho anh em đang có máy 3 trục muốn nâng lên 5 trục
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detai...122.qemh9r&s=p

----------

cuong, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Cám ơn chú Gà mờ , thế là anh em đỡ nhức đầu rồi , nhưng việc cái máy này chạy có chính xác hình dạng và kích thước hay không thì.... chắc sai số tầm 0.1-0.5mm là mừng hết lớn. Nhưng công đoạn đưa ra Gcode cũng không dễ , không phải nó khó vì không có post mà để hiểu vận hành , import file , tìm hiểu các điều kiện ràng buộc để xuất code , hiểu cách chạy dao nữa thì cũng khó lắm , vài tháng như chơi , mà sau khi chơi và hiểu rồi , chạy được rồi em bào đảm cái máy này được đem ra bán liền để mua máy khác tốt hơn.

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## hoangmanh

cám ơn sự giúp đỡ của bác Nam CNC hôm nay em đã nghiên cứu được tới đây rồi ạ
-em lập trình cam bằng creo 3.0 

mô phỏng bằng vericut

-và đây là video ạ

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Quá tuyệt...
Chẵng mấy chốc diễn đàn ta sẽ có cao thủ 5axis xuất hiện.

Dự là sẽ có nhiều cao thủ khác đua đòi chạy theo đây.

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## hoangmanh

em mới nghiên cứu về mạy trục lên còn phải học hỏi các cao thủ trên đây nhiều bác CKD ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

cố lên đi bác hoangmanh , em chỉ biết nguyên lý  gi gì gì thôi chứ thao tác phần mềm là cùi bắp tịt luôn , nhưng bác bí ở đâu em có thể diễn tả được theo nguyên lí thôi . Dùng vericut mo phỏng lại là chính xác nhất , nó ra sao thì trên máy ra như vậy , chọn cách này đỡ mất thời gian , giảm rủi ro khi đưa lên máy thật.

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## hoangmanh

Em thấy phần mềm imspost rất hay các bác ạ có thể dựng post từ 3-5 trục cho hầu hết các phần mềm cad cam hiện nay các bác ạ

----------

